# Newbie to road bikes



## DiamondDave8 (Sep 9, 2011)

Guys, I'm looking to buy a bike soon... some friends of mine are fairly serious riders and I think I'm gonna give it a try.

I'm 47 years old and I'm going to budget about 1500 for everything.

Bike, peddles, shoes, helmet. (hoping that will cover the expenses).

I've been instructed to be sure to get Shimano's 105 and up.

I think my riding will be mostly "casual"... though i'm kind of competative and may want to "go fast". So, my choises I think are,

Synapsis or CAAD 10.

I was told by someone that they wouldnt want to go any further than 100 miles on the CAAD 10, but I"m not sure why he'd say that. 

Thoughts? Suggestions?


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

The Synapse is more comfortable than the CAAD10. That's what your buddy was getting at. You need to test ride both bikes to see which one feels better to you though. Personally, I would go with the CAAD10 - mainly because I like to go fast too and it's a really good frame.

CAAD 10 5 105 | Road | The Official Site of Cannondale Bicycles


----------



## CAADEL (Jul 23, 2011)

pedals, 80
shoes, 150
helmet 70
=300

Bike w/105, =1500-300=*1200 *

Hmmm, new CAAD10's are in the range of 1500. 
I think 2011 bikes are not produced anymore and shops are ordering 2012's. Unless you can find a 2011 CAAD10 on sale for 1200, you'll probably have to spend $300 more for a 2012 model. New Synapses w/105 are a little cheaper. Or you could also look for a new CAAD8 w/105 for that money.


----------



## DiamondDave8 (Sep 9, 2011)

Eh... 1500 is my budget... I usually go over budget.. 

However the local dealer said he'd work with me on price, so it should be close enough..


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

DiamondDave8 said:


> Eh... 1500 is my budget... I usually go over budget..


It's ok. Don't get the Synapse just because it's very slightly cheaper. If you can afford it, get the bike you really want.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

DiamondDave8:

Test ride both of the bikes and see what you like. Make sure that the tires are properly inflated and to the same pressure for both bikes. If you put one bike with 80 psi and the other to 110psi, of course the high pressure tires are going to relay more feedback from the road. Your position will be slightly more upright with the Synpase, as it has a taller head tube. Please chose the bike that FITS BEST and provides the characteristics you want. If you don't get both, then pass until you have what you want. If you are uncomfortable on the bike, you will not ride it AT ALL!!

I'm not sure why people knock on the CAAD10 or the CAAD9. They are very comfortable bikes, far more comfortable than my old CAAD4 that I rode for almost ten years. I've ridden 80-90 miles with my CAAD9 and didn't have any pain whatsoever. Was I fatigued? You bet. Anyone with 80-90 miles in their legs will be tired, but no more tired than when I ride with my Super Six. 

Also, don't get a cheap helmet. Get one that is fits and has outstanding ventilation. A helmet that has poor ventilation will simply bake you to death in the summer months.

CHL


----------



## 8toes (Feb 28, 2010)

I own a 2011 Synapse Alloy 5 and I find it plenty fast enough. It is also the most comfortable aluminum bike I have ever ridden. Being a non-racer, I don't NEED any more than this bike can give me.

Cheers,

Brian J.


----------



## wesleyjack (Jul 10, 2011)

CAAD8 105 on clearance somewhere should put you with in budget.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

wesleyjack said:


> CAAD8 105 on clearance somewhere should put you with in budget.


Would you really buy a CAAD8 at this point?


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

ph0enix said:


> Would you really buy a CAAD8 at this point?


Agreed, the CAAD10 would be a longer lasting choice if he got into it. The frame rivals some many low to mid range carbon rigs in weight and ride quality

Oh, I'm bias, I have a CAAD10

Yes, I have done over 100 in a day on it. I'm not sure what they are talking about. A proper fit and 25c tires and you are goin' for 100+ day


----------



## artyez (May 29, 2011)

ziscwg said:


> Agreed, the CAAD10 would be a longer lasting choice if he got into it. The frame rivals some many low to mid range carbon rigs in weight and ride quality
> 
> Oh, I'm bias, I have a CAAD10
> 
> Yes, I have done over 100 in a day on it. I'm not sure what they are talking about. A proper fit and 25c tires and you are goin' for 100+ day


so we can use 25c tires on the wheels that came with CAAD10?


----------



## DiamondDave8 (Sep 9, 2011)

Heading sometime in the next week or so to get fitted. I know this is a Cannondale forum, but my buddy was also knocking TREK. He said they "support Lance". I'm guessing he's biased but is a 2.3 that much different?

Just asking..


----------



## CAADEL (Jul 23, 2011)

DiamondDave8 said:


> Heading sometime in the next week or so to get fitted. I know this is a Cannondale forum, but my buddy was also knocking TREK. He said they "support Lance". I'm guessing he's biased but is a 2.3 that much different?
> 
> Just asking..


When I was looking for my new road bike I rode the trek 2.3 and it felt like this:










CAAD10 is a different league on its own... 
2.3 is not even close to CAAD10 as far as comfort and technologies.

Supporting Lance doesn't mean their bikes are more advanced than other bikes. It's just for marketing purposes.

The only other bike that I liked was the GT GTR Series 1 and 2 but I didn't like the Sram they come with (in fact I hatted doubletap and the shape of their shifters). I prefer the new Shimano 105-5700.

PS
I now own a CAAD10 5


----------



## slacker190 (Jul 13, 2011)

I've done several days of ~150 miles on my CAAD10-4. No idea what those people are talking about. As long as you get any bike set up properly, comfort will be decent. 

Out of the Felt F75/F5, BMC streetracer, CAAD9, and various trek models that I tested, my opinion was the Felt/Cdale were the best, with trek being the worst based on ride quality and components offered.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

DiamondDave8 said:


> Heading sometime in the next week or so to get fitted. I know this is a Cannondale forum, but my buddy was also knocking TREK. He said they "support Lance". I'm guessing he's biased but is a 2.3 that much different?
> 
> Just asking..


If you bought a Trek and it's a done deal then congrats and enjoy the ride but since you asked: you don't see many people install high end components on a Trek 2.3 frame which is often the case with the CAAD9/CAAD10? Why? Because those are the best aluminum production frames on the market so if I were looking for an alu frame, that's the one I would go with especially since the CAAD10 5 is actually less expensive than the 2.3.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi DiamondDave:

I doubt any of us has ever ridden a Trek 2.3 Aluminum bike. My friend test rode it because Trek offered it as a replacement for his defective Lemond steel frame. He did not like the ride (too harsh). I was surprised because given the tube shapes, I thought it would give a nice ride. He went instead with a Madone 4, which he bought at a substantial discount.

The majority of us on this form, most likely, has ridden either a CAAD9 or a CAAD10. Personally, I ride the CAAD9 and have been very pleased with its efficiency, stability and comfort. After 80 miles and nearly 7800 feet of climbing, I don't have any undue discomfort or pain. Its ability to dampen vibration approaches what my Super Six provides, yet still gives that great liveliness that carbon fiber bikes often lack (Synapses for example). Choose your seat and your handlebars well. You should never compromise on your contact points. 

As always, do test ride both bikes with the tires inflated at a pressure, which you regular ride. Sprint, corner, go over some rough stuff, climb and descend with them. If you like the Trek 2.3, then that's your bike. However, I think you'll buy the CAAD10 if both fit you the same (yeah, I'm a bit biased).

CHL


----------

